# Ammunition



## warhammer (Mar 10, 2013)

What's up with the shortages? I am in st louis county Missouri and most calibers are becoming very hard to find. My brother is in columbia missouri and is experiencing the same. How is it in your neck of the woods?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

warhammer said:


> What's up with the shortages? I am in st louis county Missouri and most calibers are becoming very hard to find. My brother is in columbia missouri and is experiencing the same. How is it in your neck of the woods?


It seems to be everywhere. It's SLOWLY getting better though. Around here .22lr may as well be gold.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

If you can wait give it till summer time. People are starting to realize no gun ban will happen.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I possess the LAST brick of 22lr in the county!

I'm serious.the shop up the road is selling 10 22lr cartridges for a buck fifty in bags.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Bare shelves up north too, been to a dozen stores multiple times including the biggest gun stores in the area and they are all dry for all the popular calibers. I found one box of 9mm for $17 dollars three hours away from me.  Its sad because while I like to shoot and have plenty of ammo I will not shoot unless I can rotate old ammo out and new ammo in, so no shooting for me lately.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> If you can wait give it till summer time. People are starting to realize no gun ban will happen.


That's an optimistic point of view.

I think it's what someone else here mentioned. The credit card bills are coming due.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So since we are talking about ammo. My FIL is buying reloads cheap from a guy he works with. He's not had any issues with them so far. What do you guys think about getting a few boxes of reloads until I can find good ammo again? What would be the things to watch for?


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> That's an optimistic point of view.
> 
> I think it's what someone else here mentioned. The credit card bills are coming due.


For a Gun bill to pass federally, they had to strike while the iron was hot or RIGHT after Sandy hook. They failed to do so, in part because of the Sequester. Also the democrats that represent people in the middle of the country don't want their gun rights taken so they won't have enough people to pass a bill. 
I think your right on the credit card bills coming due, and among other things. I bet by July 4 you'll be able to buy AR's at a fair price again, and ammo at another fair price. It may not be as cheap as before but is anything as cheap as it used to be?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> So since we are talking about ammo. My FIL is buying reloads cheap from a guy he works with. He's not had any issues with them so far. What do you guys think about getting a few boxes of reloads until I can find good ammo again? What would be the things to watch for?


I love my reloads and even prefer them. But as far as buying them it would depend entirely on my knowledge of the person, his operation and the trust he instills in me. Reloads can and are perfectly fine *IF* it is done right. Good materials, due care, good recipe no problem. If you trust the guy and like the recipe he uses then go for it is my answer. If there is any lack of knowledge of the loader or any reservations in his care and attention to detail then no I"d not risk it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Was just in UFA (farm supply store in Alberta) cabinets were chock full of .22 and rifle calibers at the same price as last summer, no deals though.
On one hand I feel like I should be buying but on the other, I usually wait for deals to stock up. After this whole thing is over there MIGHT be some great deals. Demand could go way down for awhile ... unless TSHTF.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> For a Gun bill to pass federally, they had to strike while the iron was hot or RIGHT after Sandy hook. They failed to do so, in part because of the Sequester. Also the democrats that represent people in the middle of the country don't want their gun rights taken so they won't have enough people to pass a bill.
> I think your right on the credit card bills coming due, and among other things. I bet by July 4 you'll be able to buy AR's at a fair price again, and ammo at another fair price. It may not be as cheap as before but is anything as cheap as it used to be?


I don't doubt there will be another "opportunity".


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone think the fact the DHS has bought 1.6 BILLION rounds of ammo may have anything to do with the shortages?


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Does anyone think the fact the DHS has bought 1.6 BILLION rounds of ammo may have anything to do with the shortages?


Nope. They do that every year.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

After Samdy Ho0k, an the threat a bans, people started buyin with a vengance.

Everthin round here been gone fer weeks. What little they get be gone the same day. 22's er none existant. I been buyin 30-o6 cause it be on the shelves fer the pre sh price an it be sumtin I can use.

I beleive part a the shortage also comes from the feds huge orders a recent. There only be so much capacity at these factories an there gonna make what be sellin the best first. Yeah, I thin eventually it gonna settle down, but I ain't even guessin when that gonna be! It'll take a long time fer prices ta come back down, if ever.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Down here there are a few non standard rifle rounds at generally normal prices. .22 shells are do for $24 for a box of 50. NATO calibers are very high if you can find them. Reloading supplies are few and far between.

I'll wait on prices before I buy more.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

As far as the 1.6 billion $ purchase by DHS, it finally leaked out into the mainstream media somehow, with FORBES Magazine saying we need to have a national discussion NOW. It also took to task several agencies which should hold an accounting of the massive purchases, the REAL intentions of DHS & other agencies, & more. 
I don't know how to post a link, so just Google 'Forbes', and there it is on page one. Please read! Hopefully enough informed readers of this magazine will be in a position to bring it into the light.


----------



## flyingbrickracing (Nov 21, 2009)

Most shops have at least one brand of center fire in each caliber. Wally Worlds are mostly bare but I did score some .40S&W and 45ACP. Most have shotgun shells but no low brass bird shot,only turkey,buck and slug.
I learned the hard way back in '08. Been stocking and cosolidating calibers and even started to reload the ones I use the most.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Same in California. Every place that sells ammunition is out of just about all pistol rounds, and .22lr, every now an then I run across a few boxes of .223 an I buy a few boxes. The only calibers that are everywhere is 30-06 and .270 WIN. Its bad here.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Cabowabo said:


> If you can wait give it till summer time. People are starting to realize no gun ban will happen.


I tend to agree. In '08 when O was first elected, guns and ammo flew off the shelves. By Feb/Mar store shelves were bare. It was late summer till I could find .22 again and it was $8 more for a box of 550. By mid/late fall the shelves were full again.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> Nope. They do that every year.


No, they do not.

http://www.naturalnews.com/035649_DHS_ammunition_domestic_war.html


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

8thDayStranger said:


> So since we are talking about ammo. My FIL is buying reloads cheap from a guy he works with. He's not had any issues with them so far. What do you guys think about getting a few boxes of reloads until I can find good ammo again? What would be the things to watch for?


I reload my own stuff so have little experience with purchasing reloaded ammo ... BUT ... a neighbor did buy several hundred rounds of .223. They functioned flawlessly but I had the chronograph up when he came over and we shot a few through it. There was a 500 fps variation in a five-shot string. I thought it might have got a false reading so we shot five more rounds with the same result. That 500 fps velocity spread translated into a nine-inch difference in bullet drop/impact points at 300 yards. He seldom shot over 100 yards which he did well at but if he tried to stretch the range to 300 or more yards his accuracy would suck simply because of the ammo he was using.

If they function well otherwise my advice is to run them through a chronograph to see how consistent the velocity is. My reloads generally stay in the 10 fps difference between high and low spread. (Usually less!)

Just remember that anyone who reloads ammo for sale is going to keep the velocities and pressures low to protect themselves from liability issues. My advice is to reload your own. It's not that hard to do and you can get set up for a pretty reasonable cost if you shop smart.

Steve


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Reading about the shortage down there and seeing the shelves full here really had me thinking I should buy up a bunch tomorrow. But reading a bit more I think I am just going to stick to the plan and wait till I see some good deals again. That is the way I do all my other preparing, buy stuff when it is cheap (fuel for instance) or on sale and then I have it already when I need it, this might be one of those situations. It isn't really in the budget to buy a bunch of ammo at the moment and if I pay full price right now and don't buy other stuff I need I would really kick myself. If shtf I will just have to make do with what I have or can acquire. 
Rifle we can reload but not .22 so when I see a brick on sale I'm gonna grab it quick.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I reload my own stuff so have little experience with purchasing reloaded ammo ... BUT ... a neighbor did buy several hundred rounds of .223. They functioned flawlessly but I had the chronograph up when he came over and we shot a few through it. There was a 500 fps variation in a five-shot string. I thought it might have got a false reading so we shot five more rounds with the same result. That 500 fps velocity spread translated into a nine-inch difference in bullet drop/impact points at 300 yards. He seldom shot over 100 yards which he did well at but if he tried to stretch the range to 300 or more yards his accuracy would suck simply because of the ammo he was using.
> 
> If they function well otherwise my advice is to run them through a chronograph to see how consistent the velocity is. My reloads generally stay in the 10 fps difference between high and low spread. (Usually less!)
> 
> ...


Good advice. Preciate that. I never woulda thought about that. I got some hardcore paintball buddies with chronos they'll let me use. May buy a box of each caliber and give em a test run.

Went to the Walmart tonight. They had 40 and 45 in the high dollar loads. Some 410, some 12g but all light loads. My 12g is mainly home defense so I like slugs and 00 buckshot. Lots of 30-30 and 30-06. Same as it has been except the 45's. haven't seen many of those in there recently.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Cabela's had 7.62 x 51 for sale the other day at what I assume is normal pricing, anout $20 a box of 20.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Ammo is stretched a tad thin up here in New Hampshire, but not quite as bad as other places.

I can still get a case of .308 Hornady (10 boxes) but it's damned expensive. .22s aren't *bad*, but again, they're costing more.

Handgun ammo is scarce. 9mm is all but non-existent. Even .38 Special is dwindling. .45 is a bit scarce. .45 Long-Colt is almost exclusively "Cowboy Action" loads (and with my new Governor,

The gun shop I go to actually limits so many boxes per client. Lucky for me, I think I'm on their "good" side! Every gun-pic I've posted came from there!

(The place has sort of become our "weekend get-away"!) 

Then threw in a box of 50 .308 Ball when I was checking out with the FN. (good break-in and practice). Picked up 100 rnds of .308 hunting loads. Not sure he'd "let" me have any more in one pick.

I *might* pick up another brick of .22s (Got about 1500, but now my wife has *TWO* 10/22s and a burning desire to go play with them....)

I just think everyone is in a wild panic to get what they can before any "ban" or silly-a$$ed tax comes into play.

*Maybe*, some folks have fears of "other things"... but that's sort of hard to read....


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing available around here. I was in academy the other day and had to laugh when some guy was whining to the clerk about not being able to buy .22 ammo. I started to tell him it was his own fault for not buying a brick every time he went to the store, same with everything else. I'd bet $10 on him not learning the lesson.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Here in S.W. Oregon the stores that normally have plenty of reloading supplies are bare, no dies, no primers, no powder and little or no bullets. The only ammo I've seen on the shelves is common hunting rounds, 30-06, 270, 243, 7mm Mag and a few lesser used calibers. There are some independent ammo manufacturers that have decided not to sell to law enforcement in areas that do not support civilian firearms ownership but so far that's probably not making much of a difference in the supply channels.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Here in NY the state government has rammed through a new law which will spend $35 million tax payer dollars to create a database of all ammunition purchases in NY after January 2014. You will need to show ID and give your SSN to buy ammo. So they will know who buys what and how much of it. Everyone in NY state who ever thought about owning a gun is trying to buy a lifetime supply before January 2014.

In addition since October the federal government (Homeland security) has bought 2 BILLION rounds of ammunition "for training"


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

If you own guns and believe in the Bible, you could be a domestic terrorist.
-Janet Reno

:nuts:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

cowboyhermit said:


> Was just in UFA (farm supply store in Alberta) cabinets were chock full of .22 and rifle calibers at the same price as last summer, no deals though.
> On one hand I feel like I should be buying but on the other, I usually wait for deals to stock up. After this whole thing is over there MIGHT be some great deals. Demand could go way down for awhile ... unless TSHTF.


I just read in the latest issue of Alberta Outdoorsman Magazine that they are expecting the shortages that are showing up all across the USA to show up here as well.

While I can still find some of my favorite ammos, I want to add a coyote-gun to my collection which means a whole new caliber and that one (.223) isn't easy to find right now, and, last summer the Stevens 200 in .223 was a "cheap" firearm, it has doubled in price - if you can find it on a store shelf.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

GroovyMike said:


> Here in NY the state government has rammed through a new law which will spend $35 million tax payer dollars to create a database of all ammunition purchases in NY after January 2014. You will need to show ID and give your SSN to buy ammo. So they will know who buys what and how much of it. Everyone in NY state who ever thought about owning a gun is trying to buy a lifetime supply before January 2014.
> 
> In addition since October the federal government (Homeland security) has bought 2 BILLION rounds of ammunition "for training"


I guess this means you're taking your vacations in Texas from now on.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

:gaah: Maybe I will just buy a little more


----------

